# A documentary about J 35 Draken "Dragon"



## Grampa (Apr 16, 2009)

A documentary about The J35J Dragon, The worlds beautiful airplane. But sadly it's Swedish Only 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsqY6U6DocM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQHPFDPtJxA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O2xCTE3kqE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgCjMFIo5DM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_YeN9uvtKs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Xm1spvwRo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cA7bb_tcLQ_


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2009)

Always loved the Draken. Will have to get Hasegawa's 1/48 kit one day!


----------

